
Death spiral for cars. By 2030, you probably won’t own one - blisterpeanuts
https://reneweconomy.com.au/death-spiral-for-cars-by-2030-you-probably-wont-own-one-93626/
======
blisterpeanuts
It's an interesting prediction, but it's hard to see this becoming a universal
situation. Most likely, the aging population will be able to get around more
easily, probably a lot of young people will rely on "TaaS" vehicles to get
around, and the majority in the middle will continue to own.

It's hard to imagine giving up my minivan which I use to haul stuff all the
time -- gear for wedding gigs, furniture, etc. Not going to replace that any
time soon.

But when visiting another city... TaaS would be sweet.

